# yet another classical piece ID :)



## karakal (Jan 18, 2012)

Hello,

first of all I am sorry for the quality of the material provided. My whistling gone bad in recent times. ) Secondly, I have a clue it could be some of Czech opera authors, still not really sure. Thanks anyone for helping me in this :so familiar, yet unknown: situation.

Karel


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

It's from the middle of Smetana's _Vltava_


----------



## karakal (Jan 18, 2012)

Sir, you made my day. Even despite of the most inappropriate form you were able to identify this piece. Than you greatly and excuse my hands for being faster than the head and not choosing the right sub-forum.

Greetings,
Karel


----------



## Alberich (Dec 22, 2011)

In a similar vein, can anyone find out what the piece playing from about :40 to 1:00?


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

That is Mozart's "Ich möchte wohl der Kaiser sein", K. 539.


----------

